# going through seperation...



## Jntrs (Feb 13, 2013)

ever wonder how many people are going through this within the 5 mile ratio? 

i met this lady who is going through the same thing, and she doesn't have anybody to talk to, so i offered my support because i know what its like to go through it yourself, not easy at all, and i know from personal experience is easier to talk to somebody that is going through the same thing and understands the pain vs to somebody that's your friend and tells you that you deserve better blah blah, we know that, but yet they don't understand the pain

just a thought


----------

